# Arizona Bound



## wildcatervin (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi folks,Well I am planning on a trip out to Arizona and was wondering if some of you knew of places to stay.Have a 38 ft pusher so need a place that will handle this.Plan on leaving between the holidays and maybe traveling for a month(staying or traveling)more or less to get away for a while.thanks for any help.


----------



## LEN (Dec 12, 2011)

You want to stay in southern AZ at this time of year, the north can get cold and snow. Quartzsite is a good area during the RV show and along the I route from Yuma east is great with good parks like Organ Pipe Cactus. Almost any RV park will handle your RV and there is 1000's of acres of BLM land to boondock on for free and some for $40 for two weeks.

LEN


----------



## Clay L (Dec 12, 2011)

The RV show in Quartzsite starts Jan 21st thru 29th, 2012 - Hours: 9 AM to 5 PM.

We stay at the Coyote Ridge RV park in Bouse (about 25 miles from Q) for $165 per month plus electricity and drive over to Q for the show and also for dinner once a week or so.


A lot of people boondock on the BLM land all around Q. By a lot I mean as far as the eye can see around the time of the show.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2011)

This may or may not be in the area you are looking at. We stayed at the KOA in Flaggstaff, it was OK, but sites was small and unlevel, but managaeble. We was there during the spring/summer and had 9'' snow the morning we left. As you can see from my signature I have a 36' and was pulling a Honda Acord on a car dolly.The dolly was pushed under the rear of the MH and that gave us room to park the Honda behind the MH. We are looking at heading to Denver CO. this Spring, then on down to St George Utal and make ouy way back through San Antonio Texas and on down the Gulf Coast back home.


----------



## wildcatervin (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks all,will copy this and use it for reference.Didnt know about the show will try to take it in if I am still there.Also sounds like the places will be full,but like Len said can always camp out.Thanks again


----------



## wildcatervin (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all and a Merry Christmas to all.Bad news is that the arizona trip is on hold,seems I have a problem with my right eye and they want to recheck it again end of Jan.Not going to drive that far for such a short time.Will see about later.take care and enjoy the season.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 25, 2011)

sorry about the delay on your trip. But I think you are doing the right thing and getting that eye checked out. AZ will still be there when you get a clean bill of health on your eye.


----------



## Wyotraveler (Dec 25, 2011)

AZ is is much colder this winter than usual. Some of our friends down there are snowed in around Kingman. You may want to check the weather as you are traveling and select your camping spots.


----------



## wildcatervin (Dec 26, 2011)

You are right about the weather,daughter is a long distant truck driver and had to drop down into texas to get by the last storm.Maybe wise to stay here in De ,only around 60 today,go figure


----------

